# Dash Motor Sports



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

To Dan, at dash motor sports, just received my order of Cheetahs
AWESOME. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> To Dan, at dash motor sports, just received my order of Cheetahs
> AWESOME. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


 I'm glad you like them! I 'sat on the fence' with that car for a year wondering if I should do it or not. It came out really nice! I'll have to do the AFX version of it next!

Thank you for your business!

Dan


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

speaking of cool cars Dan, I just preordered and paid for 10 Lead sleds, any pictures yet? and when are they expected in.
thanks


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> speaking of cool cars Dan, I just preordered and paid for 10 Lead sleds, any pictures yet? and when are they expected in.
> thanks


 I'm hoping to have them by the end of the month or the first week in September. The Galaxy will be around mid-September and the Henry J's early October. Later this year will see the IMSA Camaro, Cheetah Roadster and the Pantera for the AFX and the Badman and Ghia for the T-Jet. It's possible we could get to the Mako Shark convertible and McLaren for AFX this year also. Some of these might be pushed slightly into the next year but not very far. 

T-Jet cars for early next year include a 1970 Olds 442, 69 Road Runner, 65 GTO, Cobra 427, Concept Camaro and Concept Challenger.

Dan


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Oh boy oh boy!!*



lenny said:


> *SNIP*
> T-Jet cars for early next year include a 1970 Olds 442, 69 Road Runner, 65 GTO, Cobra 427, Concept Camaro and Concept Challenger.
> 
> Dan


I foresee my wallet taking another hit sometime in the future... :lol: 
Thanks for making these toys available...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You're an evil man, Dan. Just when I thought I had this habit under control...

AFX size, oh yeah, let's see what you got.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Hi Dan,
sorry to bother you , but can you emaim me so that I can ask a question ?
thanks,Russell
[email protected]


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Hi Dan,
> sorry to bother you , but can you emaim me so that I can ask a question ?
> thanks,Russell
> [email protected]


 YGM..


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Dan,

When will the lead sleds be posted on your web site so i can see what colors i want to order? Any chance that you might have a phone # where i could place that order?
my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mopar78 said:


> Dan,
> 
> When will the lead sleds be posted on your web site so i can see what colors i want to order? Any chance that you might have a phone # where i could place that order?
> my e-mail is [email protected]


 The Lead Sleds are available for preorder now, pics will be posted as they are available. We should have these in house ready to ship in less than 2 weeks. We don't take phone orders, sorry.

Our main email address and customer service email address is [email protected], if you should need further assistance.

Dan


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Dan, 

Prior to and after your release of your hot rod bodies i did try to send an e-mail(s)[email protected] the only response that i got back was my letter resent back to me. Because i could not reach you i bought my hot rod bodies from one of your vendors.I would prefer ordering them directly from you.That's why i asked for a phone #.I will try again to send an e-mail to your "support " address.Thanks


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I never heard back on that email address either, but I went ahead and ordered and it seemed to go through....

You have a better email address?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mopar78 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Prior to and after your release of your hot rod bodies i did try to send an e-mail(s)[email protected] the only response that i got back was my letter resent back to me. Because i could not reach you i bought my hot rod bodies from one of your vendors.I would prefer ordering them directly from you.That's why i asked for a phone #.I will try again to send an e-mail to your "support " address.Thanks


 I don't know what issues you guys are having with the email address. I receive emails every day at that address... I have a number of emails from you requesting a phone number to contact me at. In each email you state you have limited computer access. I responded to all of them. I can resend the responses if you like.

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AMX said:


> I never heard back on that email address either, but I went ahead and ordered and it seemed to go through....
> 
> You have a better email address?


 AMX,
Again, that email address works just fine. Also, all online orders placed through the website are paypal orders. Orders don't 'just seem to go through'. As a result of placing an order, you will receive both an email from paypal notifying you of your payment, and an order confirmation email from Dash Motorsports which contains your order number as well as a list of all you ordered. If you think you placed an order and you didn't receive a paypal notice and an order confirmation, email me at [email protected] and I'll help you out. 

Dan


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lenny said:


> AMX,
> Again, that email address works just fine. Also, all online orders placed through the website are paypal orders. Orders don't 'just seem to go through'. As a result of placing an order, you will receive both an email from paypal notifying you of your payment, and an order confirmation email from Dash Motorsports which contains your order number as well as a list of all you ordered. If you think you placed an order and you didn't receive a paypal notice and an order confirmation, email me at [email protected] and I'll help you out.
> 
> Dan



Hi Dan,

I also have had similar notices that email was not getting through to me although most do, you don't per chance use MyDomains for your Domain register? If so its been a issue for the past 15-16 months. So perhaps some are not getting through. Also Verizon has started what they call the white list.. It is a massive pain in the behind blocking several domains many of my friends use causing them to think I am ignoring them when I have actually answered. ( And Vice Versa.) Do not know if that helps any. But i recently hired a contractor to setup my own mail tosser so I can control it better was pretty simple I of course was too lazy to read the docs to set it up myself..lol.. Good luck sorting it out but with so many people using so many diffrent ways it will only get worse I fear before it gets better..

Dave

P.S. for guys trying to reach Dan and having problems, you can always leave him a email here. Hank gives us a great option for comunicating as I really doubt Dan is ignoring anyone, the mail is just not getting through.
:tongue:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I noticed on JAG Hobbies they say they have trouble getting email form .net email addresses. Is it possible Dash is having a similar problem?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I also have had similar notices that email was not getting through to me although most do, you don't per chance use MyDomains for your Domain register? If so its been a issue for the past 15-16 months. So perhaps some are not getting through. Also Verizon has started what they call the white list.. It is a massive pain in the behind blocking several domains many of my friends use causing them to think I am ignoring them when I have actually answered. ( And Vice Versa.) Do not know if that helps any. But i recently hired a contractor to setup my own mail tosser so I can control it better was pretty simple I of course was too lazy to read the docs to set it up myself..lol.. Good luck sorting it out but with so many people using so many diffrent ways it will only get worse I fear before it gets better..
> 
> ...


 Hi Coach,
I actually registered through Network Solutions. But you're right, with so much spam and ISP's and individuals trying to block it, it probably affects some legit emails as well.

In the case of Mopar78, I received his emails and responded to them. In the case of AMX, I'm not sure what the problem is...

Dan

My non-business email address is [email protected] if you are unable to get to me through the Dash address.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Well, I received my Cheetahs and Hotrods...
And when the other colors come in I know I will receive them also...
Thanks for sending them Dan.
Now I will have to order some lead sleds...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You should seriously consider setting up a free email account through Google's GMail service. You'll get 2.5 gigabytes of online mail storage for free and can access your email from anywhere using a web browser. It also integrates very nicely into Goggle desktop. To sign up you'll need a cell phone or an invitation from a current GMail user.

https://www.google.com/accounts/SmsMailSignup1


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Unfortunately we can all thank spammers and virus writers for the seemingly growing crop of email problems. Unless you own and administer your own mail server, you are at the mercy of the hosting company and they will set their filters as they see fit. AMX, for example, if one person that uses the same ISP as you sent spam to another person or company that hosts with the same company as Dan, Dan's host may block anything originating from that ISP from passing through their system. The reason the orders still go through is that the form is sending the data, thus it is originating from within Dan's host IP. 

This stuff seems to be happening more and more lately, I have a friend at a large corporation who can't get mail from my (or anyone else's) comcast account!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Dan,

I have never received any responses from my e-mails to you other than getting my e-mail back from you with no other response attached.I sent you an e-mail today with what i want to order and i will send a check this weekend.Please let me know if you get that e-mail.Thanks


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mopar78 said:


> Dan,
> 
> I have never received any responses from my e-mails to you other than getting my e-mail back from you with no other response attached.I sent you an e-mail today with what i want to order and i will send a check this weekend.Please let me know if you get that e-mail.Thanks


 Hi Joe,
I saw your email today and just responded to it. Please let me know if you received the response.

Dan


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Got the response Dan and in fact sent you another e-mail.Hope i'm not being a pain.Thanks again Dan.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm so impatient to receive my Cheetahs, with all the happiness I can read in this thread.....

(Hope the sleds will arrive soon, so my order could be shipped)


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have my Cheetahs, well worth the wait. The Blue one is still back orded but it will get here, enjoy yours.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

No I got my order it just went all on autopilot and I never got to ask any questions...which is ok.


On the spam thing - they don't just web block whole entire ranges of IP #s...they break them down into individual IPs and some times mac address's

If you are a HOST and HOSTING spam oriented websites, that is a different story....then the upstream provider, the actual link to the internet backbone, will take you right off the net and possibly the entire IP range the host has right off the net...it is called LARK or SPEWS or BLACKLISTED or IP BLOCKED or something along those lines

I would more likely think it may be a filter setting on the incoming client on his end, or the POP3 or MAIL servers filters or if it web based email, something on that server that is goofing it up.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

> free email account through Google's GMail service



Google may very well be the devil itself.

I don't trust all that information logging they are doing on everyone and especially that damned google cookie which for all itents and purposes is basically permanent if you use google.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Any web based service that needs to remember settings between sessions needs to keep a token on your machine so it can restore all your settings when you return. HobbyTalk does the same thing. I'm very concerned about online privacy and I didn't see anything in Google's terms of service that bothered me. Yahoo and HotMail (MSN) are the same way. 

I encourage everyone to have 2 email accounts, the one you get from your ISP to use for your personal use and an online one that you use for all services that require you to enter an email address in a form. If you get a lot of spam in your online account it's no big deal. All of the online email services have spam filters and antivirus scanners and the messages are stored on servers, not on your machine.

As careful as I am about identity theft I've had two potential breaches in the past three months. So what kind of slimy and not to be trusted scammers are behind these? My mortgage company and the Veterens Administration. The bank and the government. Frankly, I feel safer with Google and Yahoo.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't wait to get my stuff. I placed a big order last week. I'm chomping at the bit to get it!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> (snip)
> I encourage everyone to have 2 email accounts, the one you get from your ISP to use for your personal use and an online one that you use for all services that require you to enter an email address in a form. If you get a lot of spam in your online account it's no big deal. All of the online email services have spam filters and antivirus scanners and the messages are stored on servers, not on your machine.


I do this. Comcast address for real, and a Yahoo address for filling out Internet forms. I go in and dump the junk mail out of it every few weeks. And that's just from the legitimate sites that I've ordered stuff from. It really DOES filter lots of spam out besides that too, it winds up in the Bulk Mail folder...



AfxToo said:


> As careful as I am about identity theft I've had two potential breaches in the past three months. So what kind of slimy and not to be trusted scammers are behind these? My mortgage company and the Veterens Administration. The bank and the government. Frankly, I feel safer with Google and Yahoo.




--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Google may very well be the devil itself.


Only if you work for Microsoft and have been lulled into thinking that the Redmond juggernaut is unstoppable. Google's business model is based almost entirely on charging other companies for how many times users click on a link that Google places on a search page. There's nothing nefarious going on with Google. They are a large and well respected company that's doing more to keep the Internet open and free for end users than almost any other company out there. If Google is not successful in their quest to keep the Internet open then prepare to start paying subscription fees for using what you now get for free. If you have a warm spot in your heart for your cable TV provider and wish the Internet was more like them, then take a stand against Google (and E-Bay) and start putting away your extra cash so you can afford to post messages on HobbyTalk.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok,

Somewhere I thought I saw all of the Dash cars. Can someone help me out with that? Is there a website I can go to or something? Thanks,

Mike


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

www.dash-motorsports.com


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Many thanks!

Mike


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to Dash. I ordered some of the lead sleds and some chassis to put under them. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I just don't like the fact that they keep records on your search and surfing activities in FAR greater detail than any other search engine and plan on keeping those records several decades if not longer.

Now what purpose on earth could that serve to allow them to compete better, or provide more targeted content, or allow them to gain an edge over the competition when a lot of what you looked for, or URLs won't even be around in the future?


They aren't going to research 10 year old archives 10 years from now to make corporate decisions then.


Read up on them a little. I am all for free everything.....but NSA wire taps aren't costing me a dime directly either you know.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Let's not hijack this thread with conspiracy theories.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

*Funny this should come up the very day this headline hit:*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060830/ap_on_hi_te/trackmenot_searches 


Obviously I am by no means in the minority with these concerns.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Unless you use anonymizers, up to and including web proxies like Tor (http://tor.eff.org/), everything you do from a networked computer is trivially easy to determine by examining network traces to and from your machine. Very little information going in and out out of your computer is even encrypted, most of it is sent totally in the clear. When your computer connects to the net, when you log in as a user, all of your network requests and replies, file transfers, emails, searches, anything you do on your computer that results in network activity is available for anyone with freely available tools to observe. Chances are very good that certain agencies record some or all net activity, or at the very least pass it through pattern matching algorithms and filters that look for certain keywords that trigger additional scrutiny and more directed data capture. Unlike phone conversations, web activity has no expectation of privacy. But we know that even expectations of privacy no longer matter when the Constitution is treated as mere "suggestions" by the highest powers in the land. 

Search engines like Yahoo, MSN, and Google do the same thing for search history that your web browser has always done for web page history and download history. If you have cookies enabled your registry is also littered with references to many of the web sites that you have visited. 

There are no doors on the barn.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

None of that is disputed nor is it my point.

My point is the expiration date for googles cookie is 2038.

One of Google's leading software engineers, Matt Cutts, had a top-secret clearance and used to work for the National Security Agency. 

Almost anyone in the know is concerned about Googles RECORDING and ARCHIVING of the activity. 

Not the fact that activity can be monitored....all ISPs and SEs do that. Who keeps this stuff recorded for almost a half a century?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AMX said:


> None of that is disputed nor is it my point.
> 
> My point is the expiration date for googles cookie is 2038.
> 
> ...


 Can you guys continue this debate on another thread? this really has nothing to do with my company...

Dan


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry Dan, this offshoot thread started out as some simple advice for how others who mentioned having email problems could get a more reliable, and a backup, email service so they were better able to stay in contact with their favorite slot car product manufacturers - like Dash Motorsports. 

If you keep doing what you're doing Dash Motorsports will still be going strong on Tuesday, January 19th, 2038 at 03:14:07, when all the Google cookies on my PC finally expire. Unless MS fixes the bug. In either case, we'll have a party.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> If you keep doing what you're doing Dash Motorsports will still be going strong on Tuesday, January 19th, 2038 at 03:14:07, when all the Google cookies on my PC finally expire.


 By the time 2038 rolls around, I'll be more concerned with having a good bowel movement than I will about HO slotcars...

Dan


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well and good but...*



lenny said:


> By the time 2038 rolls around, ..........................Dan


Hey, any picturures of the production lead sleds yet?

Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Hey, any picturures of the production lead sleds yet?
> 
> Scott


I should have some pics from the factory early this upcoming week...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dan,
I just the saw the post for new Tjet cars for early next year. I can't wait!!! The 65 GTO is one of my all-time favorites, but will have to buy the others too. Keep up the good work.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I have had several 65 GTOs in real life (actually several of all years).....I actually just missed one that has been a drag car since it was new, with vintage drag racing records on the trailer for 14 grand. 

I cannot believe that one slipped through my fingers....I have been sick all week over it.

That car would have easily fetched 100 Gs on ebay. I do not know what the guy who sold it was thinking, but I am pretty sure I know what the lucky SOB who bought it _is_ thinking.

Maybe a little toy slotcar Blue Slate Metallic version of it will make me feel better. Probably not, but I'll take one anyway.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*dash*



lenny said:


> By the time 2038 rolls around, I'll be more concerned with having a good bowel movement than I will about HO slotcars...
> 
> Dan



Have u tried Cheerios?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> Have u tried Cheerios?


usually a handful of raisins gets everything going again...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

how close are the sleds?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> how close are the sleds?


a week, possibly two weeks away...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

This photo was just sent to me by the factory... They are finishing up the Silver Bullitt versions, hopefully these will ship out to me in the next week.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Now that is what I am talking about...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I was having no interest in these, but the other day on my way home from work I saw two go past me from the other direction and they were really mean looking. I may end up needing a couple. I like the colors of the ones in the picture. The red/white is my favorite there.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, these are going to fun to play with.. those long flat lines are going to make customzing decals and paint schemes much easier than on short, curvy bodies. 

Who's going to put up the first flamed version?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have 12 nos chassis on the shelf waiting for my order.........LOVE the picture


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

sleds look great in the picture.Is one a black w/white top? Didn't see that one on your web site Dan.


----------

